# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Hebammen"Mord"

## Siamfan

Das wird kein Krimi und es faengt auch in D an.

----------


## wein4tler

Kannst Du etwas deutlicher werden in Deiner Mitteilung?

----------


## Siamfan

Die Hebammen in D haben frueher die die Haftpflichtversicherung etwa 500 €/a gezahlt.
Dann explodierten ploetzlich die Schadensersatzklagen und viele Versicherer stiegen ganz aus und andere nahmen bis zu 7.000€ Praemie im Jahr.

Das war das Aus fuer viele Hebammen.

Gleichzeitig stiegen aber auch die Kaiserschnittraten!

----------


## wein4tler

Mit Kaiserschnitt lässt sich viel Geld machen.

----------


## Siamfan

Wenn man heute im Internet ist, erscheint bei mir immer wieder die Werbung:




> Flugverspaetung? Bis zu 600€ Geld zurueck


Frueher waren das sogar 900€.

So aehnlich stelle ich mir das mit dem Boom bei den Klagen gegen die Hebammen vor.

Fuer mich war das Hebammen"Mord"!


Zwischenzeitlich (die Muehlen des Gesetzes mahlen sehr langsam) bekommen die Hebammen auf Antrag bis zu 5.500€ Zuschuss vom Staat fuer die Haftpflichtversicherung.

----------


## Siamfan

Die UNESCO hat das deutsche Hebammenwesen zum materiellen Kulturerbe erklaert.

Die Krankenkassen uebernehmen keinen "Wunsch-Kaiserschnitt" mehr.

Ich glaube, es gibt sogar ein regelrechtes Verbot, da bin ich aber nicht sicher.

Ausserdem zahlt der Staat an kleine Krankenhaeuser einen Zuschuss fuer die Notbereitschaft von Aerzten fuer den Notfall-Kaiserschnitt.


Der Hebammenberuf wird ausserdem zur Zeit aufgewertet, indem (Uebergangszeit) jetzt alle studieren.

Dadurch ist in D insgesamt wieder Besserung in Sicht.

Nicht so in TH!

----------


## Siamfan

In TH gab es mal etwas aehnliches wie die Hebammen in D, die sind heute verboten!
Ich kenne sie unter der Bezeichnung Moo Dam Yae, es gibt aber auch andere Bezeichnungen!
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesund..._(1782–1851)
Ich denke (!) , die waren auch bei der "Wiederbelebung der thailaendischen traditionellen Medizin dabei.
Wie es nach 1951 weiter ging und ab wann es die heutigen Krankenschwestern mit Zusatzausbildung gab, Weiss ich nicht.
Diese gibt es nur in Krankenhaeusern.
Die kuemmern sich nicht um Hausgeburten.

Vielleicht mal, damit etwas "Stimmung" auf kommt, ich bin sicher, viele junge Muetter/Frauen, wissen gar nicht, dass es neben dem Kaiserschnitt noch eine andere Moeglichkeit gibt, Kinder auf die Welt zu bringen.

----------


## wein4tler

Bei uns im Weinviertel gibt es noch den Beruf der Hebamme. Es gibt schon noch junge Mütter, die lieber eine Hausgeburt haben wollen.
Meine Tochter hat zweimal einen Kaiserschnitt bekommen, weil bei ihr die Presswehen nicht nach unten, sondern nach oben gingen und das 
Kind so nicht rauskommen konnte. Ist ganz selten, aber leider war es bei ihr so. Sie war darüber nicht so erfreut, aber dafür hat sie ihre Kinder lange gestillt.

----------


## Siamfan

> Bei uns im Weinviertel gibt es noch den Beruf der Hebamme. Es gibt schon noch junge Mütter, die lieber eine Hausgeburt haben wollen.
> Meine Tochter hat zweimal einen Kaiserschnitt bekommen, weil bei ihr die Presswehen nicht nach unten, sondern nach oben gingen und das 
> Kind so nicht rauskommen konnte. Ist ganz selten, aber leider war es bei ihr so. Sie war darüber nicht so erfreut, aber dafür hat sie ihre Kinder lange gestillt.


In D ist auch wieder alles auf dem Weg der Besserung.

Es gibt im Uebergang, mit dem Studium, nochmal (EINMALIG) etwas Unterdeckung, aber das wird sich bald einrenken.
In D wollen immer mehr Muetter eine Hausgeburt. 
Da muss die Hebamme mit der Mutter in 2 Stunden bei Notfaellen im OP sein, der Notarzt aber auch.

Viele nutzen auch Geburtskliniken.


Im Kreisssaal gibt es angestellte Hebammen im Schichtbetrieb, die sich auch um mehrere Muetter kuemmern muessen.
Es arbeiten dort auch Beleghebammen, die sich bis zur Geburt nur um ihre Mutter kuemmern.


In D wurde das Ruder herumgerissen und der Beruf der Hebamme wird weiter laufen!

In TH ist das etwas komplizierter.

----------


## Siamfan

> Mit Kaiserschnitt lässt sich viel Geld machen.


So isses! Und in TH auch!

----------


## Siamfan

Als hier in TH unser Sohn bald auf die Welt kommen sollte, dachte ich, ich waere gut vorbereitet, aber 
Ich hatte in D ein gutes Buch bestellt und hatte dann damit des Gegenstueck auf Thai in einer Buecherei bestellt.
Da wir 40 km vom Kreisssaal wegwohnten ich damals nur ein Motorrad hatte, habe ich mir fuer 14 Tage ein Auto gemietet.
Nach einem blinden Alarm, wo es nur einen Einlauf gab, wurde es dann Ernst.
Ich durfte nicht mit rein. Hatte versucht dagegen aufzubegehren, aber da ist mir selbst meine Frau in den Ruecken gefallen.

Ich Weiss nicht, wie lange ich das gesessen habe, aber puenktlich zum Feierabend war der Junge da.

Ich hatte zwei Krankenschwestern angeheuert, die sich im Wechsel 24 Std um meine Frau kuemmerten.

Dann kam der Junge und meine Frau  bewusstlos, Kaiserschnitt!  :: 
Ich war auf alles vorbereitet, nur nicht darauf.

----------


## Siamfan

In TH gab es wohl auch schon immer etwas wie Hebammen.




> 1896 Gründung einer Schule für Hebammen auf dem Gelände des Sirirat-Krankenhauses, die von Königin Sri Patcharintara Boromarachininart gestiftet wurde
> 
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesu...m_von_Thailand


Mein Heilpraktiker der thailaendischen Naturheilkunst (auf den ich schwoere), der schwoert auf diese Frauen und ihr Wissen und Koennen!

Diese Frauen gab es aber nicht mehr.
Heute gibt es examinierte Krankenschwestern , mit einer Zusatzausbildung (?Wochenendlehrgang?!) als Hebamme.
Heute (damals nach der Geburt) Weiss ich, die Durchschnitts-Thaifrau war nicht darueber aufgeklaert, wie das Kind in den Bauch kam und auch nicht, wie es wieder raus kommt.

----------


## Siamfan

Moo Dam Yae heissen die Hebammen, sind aber leider "verschwunden".
Es gibt auch andere Bezeichnungen.

----------


## Siamfan

Zwei Jahre spaeter, kam unsere Tochter zur Welt.
Diesmal war es ein echter Notfall. Mit 7,5 Monate wurde sie als Fruehgeburt mit Kaiserschnitt zur Welt gebracht.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich war bei der Geburt meiner Tochter dabei. Zuerst daheim plötzlicher Blasensprung, mit Rettung in die Geburtsklinik Semmelweiß. Dann gleich in den Kreissaal und die Wehen hörten auf. Habe 23 Stunden gewartet bis sich die 4,2 Kg schwere Tochter entschlossen hatte um 23 Uhr den mütterlichen Schoß zu verlassen. Ich durfte sie baden, denn bei 4,1 Kg hat man schon was in der Hand, meinte die Hebamme. Die Kleine war hungrig und suchte bei mir den Busen. Keine Chance, bin kein Indianer, wo das angeblich passierte, dass er Milch bekam.

----------


## rampo

Meine erste Tochter ,wurde im Krankenhaus Geboren normal .

Die 2 Tochter  , durch eine Hebamme  im Haus war dabei .

Der 1 Sohn , durch die gleich Hebamme  wie bei der 2 Tochter im Haus ich war dabei .

Der Sohn von meiner Thaifrau  im Krankenhaus in Oesterreich .

Kaiserschnitt , da der Sohn  fast Groesser und Schwerer  war als die Mama . :: 

War nicht dabei .

Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

Beim Kaiserschnitt darf man wohl auch in D nicht dabei bleiben!?

----------


## Siamfan

In den Faranglaendern gibt es auch Wunschtermin_Kaiserschnitte.
In TH wohl auch!
Hier ein Beispiel aus Erwins Bericht:



> Heute am 18. wurde mein Enkel 5. Meine Schwiegertochter ist eine sehr fromme Frau, ihr Glaube an das, was Buddha gesagt haben soll, bestimmt ihr Leben.
> 
> Ben (Bejamin) wollte gern in die Schule gehen wie immer, aber das ging natuerlich nicht. Fuer 10 Uhr waren 9 Moenche aus Suphanburi bestellt worden, die hier eine Glueck bringende Zeremonie abhalten sollten. 
> 
> Schon vor 5 Jahren wurde mein Enkel nicht einfach geboren, sondern *der Termin wurde von einem Moench ausgesucht*, so dass Ben am 18.12. durch Kaiserschnitt das Licht der Welt erblickte.

----------


## Enrico

Ich war bei allen 4 dabei und alle kamen auf natürlichen Weg auf die Welt. Mal Flott und mal Zögerlich  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Es gibt nichts besseres als eine natuerliche Geburt!




> 1954 lud der englische Gynäkologe Grantly Dick-Read Hebammen, Ärzte und Journalisten in ein kleines Londoner Privatkino ein und zeigte ihnen einen Farbfilm von Patientinnen in der letzten Phase der „natürlichen Geburt“ in seiner Johannesburger Praxis. Dieser Film war der erste dokumentarische Beweis, dass Geburt nicht Schmerz ist, sondern Arbeit und ein ganz normaler und natürlicher Vorgang. Die Frauen brachten ohne Schmerzäußerungen, ohne Furcht und Unruhe ihre Kinder zur Welt. 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebamm..._bis_Gegenwart

----------


## Siamfan

> Zwei Jahre spaeter, kam unsere Tochter zur Welt.
> Diesmal war es ein echter Notfall. Mit 7,5 Monate wurde sie als Fruehgeburt mit Kaiserschnitt zur Welt gebracht.


Meine Frau war waehrend der Schwangerschaft, bei dem Arzt, der unseren Sohn per Kaiserschnitt entbunden hat.
Er war wohl Arzt im staatlichen Krankenhaus,
hatte eine Klinik
und hat als Privatarzt im StaatsKH (?mit Belegbetten!?) Kinder ueber Kaiserschnitt zur Welt gebracht.

Die Reihenfolge bringe ich teilweise nicht mehr richtig zusammen.

Fuer mich galt das nicht als gesetzt, unser zweites Kind muesste jetzt auch mit KS zur weltgebracht werden.

Auf jeden Fall wurde meiner Frau (und eigentlich auch allen anderen) nahe gelegt, sich beim zweiten KS auch einer Sterilisation zu unterziehen.
Ausserdem wurde sie bedraengt, sich dabei den Blinddarm herausnehmen zu lassen.
Es wurde dabei aber immer nur um den heissen Brei geredet, WARUM das gemacht werden sollte, kam damals nicht raus.

HEUTE weiss ich, man kann diesen "Bikini-Kaiserschnitt" nur zweimal durchfuehren, sonst wird es gefaehrlich fuer die Mutter.

Also, nach zwei KS-Geburten, kann der Bauch in der Gegend nicht mehr geoeffnet werden, um den Blinddarm bei Bedarf herauszuholen.
Haette man uns das so erklaert, waere das ja einsehbar gewesen.

Es kam dann bei unserer Tochter mit 7,5 Monaten zu einem echten Not-KS.
Hinter vorgehaltener Hand wurde angedeutet, die Ursache koenten Vernarbungen , Verwachsungen durch den ersten KS gewesen sein!

----------


## Siamfan

Den Mitarbeitern in der Intensivstation und auch spaeter auf der Babystation, kann ich nur meinen Dank aussprechen!

Auch wenn es in TH Farangs gibt, die sagen, ein StaatsKH wuerde nichts taugen, kann ich das in keinem Fall mittragen, im Gegenteil, ich halte das fuer primitive Propaganda!!!

Fuer uns war das eine schwere Zeit.
Die Mutter war schon nach 3 Tagen wieder zu hause und das Kind war in Intensiv.
Es war eigentlich immer einer von uns da, wir hatten auch noch einen 2jaehrigen Sohn zu versorgen!
Ich denke unsere Anwesenheit hat viel dazu beigetragen, dass sie heute so ein Prachtmaedel ist!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Hier noch einige Informationen, die ich gerade im Zwischenspeicher habe!



> *Die Arbeit der Hebammen*
> 
>     Schwangerschaft, Geburt und Wochenbett gehören zu den intensivsten Lebensphasen von Frauen. In dieser Zeit stehen ihnen und ihren Familien vom Anfang der Schwangerschaft bis zum Ende der Stillzeit Hebammen zur Seite. Sie begleiten als Spezialistinnen komplett und umfassend medizinisch und psychosozial.
> 
>     Hebammen geben Frauen Zutrauen in ihre eigene Körperkompetenz. Sie nehmen die individuellen Wünsche von Frauen ernst und respektieren sie. Als verlässliche Bündnispartnerinnen der Frau unterstützen sie, dass die Frau Schwangerschaft und Geburt gestärkt erlebt und sie fördern die Einheit von Mutter und Kind.
> 
>     Untersuchungen zeigen, dass eine gute Hebammenbetreuung zu weniger Frühgeburten, weniger medizinischen Eingriffen während der Geburt, zu kürzeren Krankenhausaufenthalten und zu längerem und häufigerem Stillen führen kann.
> 
>     Hebammen unterstützen den natürlichen Verlauf von Schwangerschaft und Geburt. Ein Arzt wird dann hinzugezogen, wenn etwas nicht mehr regelgerecht verläuft. Bis zu diesem Punkt ist die Hebamme dazu ausgebildet, Frauen vollumfänglich medizinisch zu betreuen.
> ...

----------


## Siamfan

Vor etwa 2 Jahren klagte meine Frau ueber Schmerzen im Unterleib.

Nach mehreren Untersuchungen war klar, die Gebaermutter muss raus.

----------


## Siamfan

Die "gute" Nachricht, es war kein "boesartiger Krebs".

Dieser "Bikinischnitt" wird wohl nur 2 mal angewandt, weil sich sonst (?) innerlich an der Narbe Geschwuere bilden, die auch Krebs ausbilden koennen.

Also musste ein anderer Weg genutzt werden.

Ich hatte meine Frau gefragt, ob ich das Bild veroeffentlichen darf, .... was sie verneint hat!

Ich sagte zu ihr, damit koennten wir verhindern, das passiert ihrer Tochter und vielen anderen wie ihr, worauf sie mir die Erlaubnis erteilte!

Der untere Schnitt (2x KS) ist fast 40 cm lang. (Faellt wohl in DACH etwas kleiner aus)

Der senkrechte Schnitt, mit der Frankensteinnaht, ist auch nochmal fast 20 cm lang.

Wir haben zwei Trimmraeder und ein Laufband, was meine Frau mehrmals die Woche benutzt hat. Trotzdem ist da irgendwie der Wurm drin, da eine "Bikini-Figur" zu halten. Spaeter mehr dazu.

----------


## Siamfan

Das Bild ist jetzt schon wieder vier Jahre alt.

 :: 

Ein Argument der Kaiserschnitt-Propaganda ist, man koenne damit die "Honeymoon- Vagina" erhalten!   ::

----------


## Siamfan

Irgendwann in diesem Jahr, klagte sie ueber Jucken an der Narbe. Das war schon wohl laenger, bevor sie darueber klagte.
Die senkrechte Narbe von der letzten OP sah nicht gut aus!

Unten kommt der Bikinischnitt, oben der Bauchnabel.

----------


## wein4tler

Sieht ja schrecklich aus. Was sagen die Chirurgen dazu?

----------


## Siamfan

> Sieht ja schrecklich aus. Was sagen die Chirurgen dazu?


Wir sind schon einen Schritt weiter.
Man hat "einfach" die gesamte Narbe herausgeschnitten und neu vernäht. 

Man gibt sich jetzt sehr viel Mühe,  was jeder sagt,  der etwas davon versteht und die neue Narbe sieht! 
Jegliches Heben von Lasten,  wurde über Monate verboten. 
Am letzten Samstag waren wir (meine Frau)  zur Nachbehandlung.
Jeder Nahtstich wurde...  "gespritzt".
Das wird jetzt nochmal in 4 + 8 Wochen wiederholt. 

Es gab eine Zeit,  wo ich mir SEHR GROßE SORGEN GEMACHT HABE!(!!), ... aber jetzt habe ich in der Sache wieder Vertrauen.

----------


## wein4tler

Das glaube ich Dir gerne. So wie das aussah hätte ich mir auch die größten Sorgen um die Gesundheit der Frau gemacht.

----------


## Siamfan

> Das glaube ich Dir gerne. So wie das aussah hätte ich mir auch die größten Sorgen um die Gesundheit der Frau gemacht.


Es ist ja noch nicht fertig, sie hat jetzt noch zwei Termine.

Aber es geben sich alle sehr viel Muehe.


Ich habe diesen Beitrag auch geschrieben, weil hier auch viele Vater sind und vielleicht die Tochter, Schwiegertochter, Enkelin, .... irgendwann mal in ein ThaiKH geht.


Ich darf mir nicht vor Augen halten, dass ich wahrscheinlich diese ganze Kette haette verhindern koennen, wenn ich der Krankenschwester 1.000TB in die Hand gedrueckt haette, oder 500 oder 100?!
Thailand kann manchmal so billig sein!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Die Narbe scheint ganz gut verheilt zu sein.
Die Stiche werden aber noch zweimal gespritzt.

Meine Frau dat jetzt halt ganz schoen zugenommen, da sie sich ja schonen musste! :: 

Ich halte Korruption nach wie vor, fuer absolut schlecht!

Aber im Nachhinein, komme ich ganz schoen ins schwanken!

Wenn ich das alles gewusst haette, ..... wahrscheinlich haette ich einer Hebamme aus D den Flug bezahlt, ....


Nur ist damit TH und den Frauen in TH und den Kindern ueberhaupt nicht geholfen!

----------


## Siamfan

So,  wir sind wieder im KH. 
Meine Frau ist voll happy,  weil der Doc ihr am Telefon gesagt hat,  sie bekommt heute nur 5 große Spitzen in Narbe und Nähte,  statt sieben wie beim letzten Mal. 

Wir hoffen, sie darf dann auch unseren "Enkel" wieder heben. 
Die Kleine vermisst als Einzelkind,  ihre Besuche in unserer "Großfamilie", wo sie zwei große "Geschwister" und Nachbarkinder und PiiNong-Kinder in ihrem Alter hat. 

Heute Mittag geht es wieder zurück und dann noch mal in 4 Wochen. 

Bleibt zu hoffen TH übernimmt ein Hebammensystem ähnlich wie in D. 
Immer mehr Schwangere (eigentlich alle!; und due mit strahlendem Lächeln),  sagen,  das Kind käme auf nazürlichem Weg zur Welt!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Bleibt zu hoffen TH übernimmt ein Hebammensystem ähnlich wie in D. 
> Immer mehr Schwangere (eigentlich alle!; und due mit strahlendem Lächeln),  sagen,  das Kind käme auf nazürlichem Weg zur Welt!


Bin jetzt echt gespannt,  wie das ausgeht.  Es sind zwar viele,  die sagen,  sie wollen eine natürliche Geburt, .... ich frage mich nur,  wer die Frauen dabei betreuen soll. 
In zwei Monaten ist es bei einer Freundin meiner Frau soweit.

----------


## Siamfan

Wir (meine Frau)  waren wieder zur Nachbehandlung. Diesmal nur 7 Einstiche.
Muß sagen,  es sieht diesmal echt gut aus. 
Man muß halt auch loben können,  wenn es zutrifft. 

Da ist jetzt noch ein Pflaster drauf. 

In vier Wochen müssen wir wieder hin.

----------


## Siamfan

Trotzdem klagt meine Frau eben, sie kann keine Hose anziehen, weil durch den Druck Schmerzen an den Einstichstellen der Spritzen entstehen!

In TH fragt man ja ganz offen auch bei Fremden, im wievielten Monat sie schwanger ist und ob sie schon Ultraschall gemacht hat. Ich frage dann auch, wie sie ihr Kind auf die Welt bringt und da sagen alle strahlend, "auf natuerliche Weise"?

Ich frage mich nur, wo da all die (willigen) Hebammen fuer herkommen sollen.

----------

